
Hack causes pacemakers to deliver life-threatening shocks - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/08/lack-of-encryption-makes-hacks-on-life-saving-pacemakers-shockingly-easy/
======
hyperrail
When I saw this story I was reminded of Bloomberg’s story yesterday that also
got linked here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-08-08/the-250-b...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-08-08/the-250-biohack-
that-s-revolutionizing-life-with-diabetes)

There are sometimes both “good” and “evil” ways to exploit security
vulnerabilities in hard-to-update devices. After seeing a “good way” to hack
vulnerable medical devices yesterday, I was wondering when we’d see an “evil
way”. Guess I didn’t have to wait long...

